# Out Now: Nucleus - The Orchestral Core (MusicTech Excellence Award 10/10)



## audioimperia (Aug 4, 2019)

OUT NOW: "Nucleus - The Orchestral Core"

Audio Imperia Nucleus is an orchestral software instrument made for Kontakt Player, that’s both compact and versatile. An uncompromising library designed to bring cinematic sound quality and an easy-to-use and complete creative toolset within anybody’s reach.













View attachment 22388









OUT NOW!​


----------



## constaneum (Aug 4, 2019)

seems like it's called Core for a reason ? are we expecting expansions like Pro ?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 4, 2019)

constaneum said:


> seems like it's called Core for a reason ? are we expecting expansions like Pro ?



In a sense  we’ll be adding some info about that when we release the full specs for Nucleus.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 4, 2019)

looking forward to it. =)


----------



## constaneum (Aug 4, 2019)

with the top notch quality of Jaeger (especially the sound of the strings), i'm having high hopes and expectation of the same quality with Nucleus . =) Let's wait and see. Potential customer here. Please enlighten me. hehe


----------



## Random Guy (Aug 4, 2019)

I just pooped my pants, and I was constipated! Thanks Audio Imperia!


----------



## S R Krishnan (Aug 4, 2019)

Amazing! Can we have the instrument list? :D


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 4, 2019)

Orchestral essentials ???


----------



## constaneum (Aug 5, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Orchestral essentials ???



with very basic articulations i guess (like Jaeger) but this time with Woodwinds !


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 5, 2019)

Jesus that teaser track is amazing!


----------



## pawelmorytko (Aug 5, 2019)

I love those woodwinds!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fantastic sound....it must be an orchestral essential library with some artics. And the adds on will be choir, winds etc... but with more articulations. Adds-on to Jaeger like Talos...
But This one may be an all in one. Cool. 
Any release date ?
Thanks.


----------



## Random Guy (Aug 5, 2019)

That second demo reminds me of the opening theme for the movie Passengers, and also the soundtrack for Alexander. I'm really excited for this one!


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 5, 2019)

I forgot to post my usual GIF when @audioimperia announces a new product. Here it is.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 5, 2019)

Is this essentially an add-on to Jaeger, or are these all-new recordings?


----------



## Billy Palmer (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds very tasty! Will patiently wait for more details...


----------



## rottoy (Aug 5, 2019)

Out with the old, in with the Nucleus!


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 5, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> I just pooped my


----------



## rottoy (Aug 5, 2019)

erica-grace said:


>


Au contraire, we haven't received enough information! 
We need to ascertain if the pooped pants have True Gelato or not.


----------



## Petter Rong (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds amazing!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Aug 5, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Fantastic sound....it must be an orchestral essential library with some artics. And the adds on will be choir, winds etc... but with more articulations. Adds-on to Jaeger like Talos...
> But This one may be an all in one. Cool.
> Any release date ?
> Thanks.





Sovereign said:


> Is this essentially an add-on to Jaeger, or are these all-new recordings?



I've been watching a comment section in a facebook group where it was said that it is a full orchestral package (strings, Brass, Woodwinds and Choir) and has individual sections. Also, all new recordings, and should be able to go from silky smooth to loud and epic.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 5, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> I've been watching a comment section in a facebook group where it was said that it is a full orchestral package (strings, Brass, Woodwinds and Choir) and has individual sections. Also, all new recordings, and should be able to go from silky smooth to loud and epic.



Almost all correct :D It's not all new recordings but certainly contains a good amount of new material. We'll be posting the full specs this week!


----------



## Random Guy (Aug 5, 2019)

If it's only ensemble patches, will they feature polyphonic legato? I hear the clarinet in the second demo which sounds like a legato patch.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 5, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> If it's only ensemble patches, will they feature polyphonic legato? I hear the clarinet in the second demo which sounds like a legato patch.



There are indeed selected legato patches. More on that when we release the specs.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 5, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Almost all correct :D It's not all new recordings but certainly contains a good amount of new material. We'll be posting the full specs this week!



so i'm guessing the strings and brass are from Jaegar but with newer articulations and then addition of woodwinds and some percussions. So it wont be SITU recording. Recorded in centered seating positions again eh ?


----------



## Random Guy (Aug 5, 2019)

Will there be a crossover discount for customers who bought the Hangar 4 vocal library?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 5, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> Will there be a crossover discount for customers who bought the Hangar 4 vocal library?



There will be a crossgrade discount but not for Hangar 4 which is not part of Nucleus.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 5, 2019)

really curious. waiting for the teaser in terms of full spec info this week. heehe


----------



## DivingInSpace (Aug 6, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Almost all correct :D It's not all new recordings but certainly contains a good amount of new material. We'll be posting the full specs this week!


Thanks for correcting me, that was a misunderstanding from my side. I look forward to seeing the specs!


----------



## Denkii (Aug 6, 2019)

rottoy said:


> Au contraire, we haven't received enough information!
> We need to ascertain if the pooped pants have True Gelato or not.


I died a little.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 6, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Almost all correct :D It's not all new recordings but certainly contains a good amount of new material. We'll be posting the full specs this week!


Ah okay, so it does build on Jaeger. I for one am looking forward to it and I hope the crossgrade price is fair, no sense in paying for the same samples twice.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm very excited about Nucleus. Jaeger was a bit too limited in terms of the quantity of sounds, and metroplis ark is too "loud" for me and makes it too much of a niche product for me.
I hope Nucleus can fill this gap.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 6, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I'm very excited about Nucleus. Jaeger was a bit too limited in terms of the quantity of sounds, and metroplis ark is too "loud" for me and makes it too much of a niche product for me.
> I hope Nucleus can fill this gap.


I went to the AI facebook page and judging from their posts there it seems I and some are mistaken. Nucleus appears to be mostly limited to ensemble patches only? And there will be a separate 'update' or add-on for Jaeger.


----------



## Rey (Aug 8, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> In a sense  we’ll be adding some info about that when we release the full specs for Nucleus.


hi. is this expected to release by this year?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 8, 2019)

New demos are up:


----------



## DivingInSpace (Aug 8, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> New demos are up:



Wow, didn't expect there to be beautiful sounding solo instruments in there. This might end up becoming my first audio imperia library if the price and amount of articulations is right.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 8, 2019)

Sounds great, but ... is it soundcloud that I'm missing a little "warmth"?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 8, 2019)

Specs added


----------



## AndyP (Aug 8, 2019)

Choir with Staccato Phrases included ... hard to resist.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Aug 8, 2019)

The new specs look promising.
String and Brass sections seem to be a subset of Jaeger.
The other half looks like an expansion of Jaeger: Pizzicato for Strings, the complete Woodwind section, all Soloists as well as the choir and the tonal percussion.
I wonder how this will integrate with Jaeger when this is a Kontakt Player library, while Jaeger is not.


----------



## Leo (Aug 8, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Sounds great, but ... is it soundcloud that I'm missing a little "warmth"?


seams too much processing (and high freq) in demo tracks (something like heavy L316) 
btw very nice cello


Manuel Stumpf said:


> The new specs look promising.
> String and Brass sections seem to be a subset of Jaeger.
> The other half looks like an expansion of Jaeger: Pizzicato for Strings, the complete Woodwind section, all Soloists as well as the choir and the tonal percussion.
> I wonder how this will integrate with Jaeger when this is a Kontakt Player library, while Jaeger is not.



on the other hand Jaeger have bartok and col legno.....


----------



## Mystic (Aug 8, 2019)

So if I don't have Jaeger but I get this, is there still any reason to get Jaegar in the future?


----------



## Rey (Aug 8, 2019)

Is this suppose to be an upgrade to jagger or the other way round? If I get this do I need jaeger?


----------



## Francis Bourre (Aug 9, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> I wonder how this will integrate with Jaeger when this is a Kontakt Player library, while Jaeger is not.


Fyi, Jaeger is a Kontakt library/instruments.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 9, 2019)

Mystic said:


> So if I don't have Jaeger but I get this, is there still any reason to get Jaegar in the future?



Interested to know also


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Aug 9, 2019)

Francis Bourre said:


> Fyi, Jaeger is a Kontakt library/instruments.


Yup, but it requires full Kontakt version, whereas Nucleus does not (as is indicated on the articulation listing in the first post).


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 9, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> Ah okay, so it does build on Jaeger. I for one am looking forward to it and I hope the crossgrade price is fair, no sense in paying for the same samples twice.


I don't get my hopes up too much. The crossgrade from Decimator to Cerberus was a little bit insulting, especially considering Decimator got discontinued and, as I see it, got pretty much replaced for Cerberus. Also I dont think this should be a timely limited offer. Anyway, I own Jaeger and even tho it's a little bit pricey I think it's awesome. Especially the Merethe vocal library is awesome as f*ck. Would definitely love to see more vocal libaries from Audio Imperia. I'm intrigued by Nucleus, but so far I'm a little bit confused how exactly this is related to Jaeger and does complement it.


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 9, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Specs added



This looks great, especially for those that don't have Jaeger or Talos Series. I think I'm only going to mirror others comments. As I already have Jaeger and Talos (both horns and low), so I'm wondering is the Low Brass Ensemble from Talos too?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 14, 2019)

Added pricing and release info!

The library also includes a number of pre-orchestrated patches to make it even more plug and play ready. These are additional patches so you also have each of them as separate section patches, of course.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 14, 2019)

So it seems that Brass, Percussion and Strings are same as Jaegar (at least on paper), with new addition of Choir instead of Merethe vocals and some totally new Woods

Presale price looks very tempting too, what is the difference between this and Jaegar as this new lib even at full price is still going to be cheaper than Jaegar so what's the catch ? Is there less RR's, Velocity layers and mic positions ?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 14, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> So it seems that Brass, Percussion and Strings are same as Jaegar (at least on paper), with new addition of Choir instead of Merethe vocals and some totally new Woods
> 
> Presale price looks very tempting too, what is the difference between this and Jaegar as this new lib even at full price is still going to be cheaper than Jaegar so what's the catch ? Is there less RR's, Velocity layers and mic positions ?



Good questions!  Yes, we did trim the amount of RRs and mic positions to keep it at a reasonable footprint (at around 20GB).

Nucleus is an essentials library made for Kontakt Player, so it comes with two different sounding Mix Mic positions (Classic & Modern). The main focus is to be an incredible starter library for beginners, that provides them with a full cinematic orchestra and allows to achieve gratifying results with minimal tweaking. That being said, it is still a well worthy addition for the more experienced user!

Content-wise, we did quite a few new recording sessions to really make this a complete product. This newly recorded material includes additional Strings (Pizzicato, Soloists), all-new Woodwinds, additional Brass (Soloists), a significant amount of new Percussion (Timpani, Xylophone, Marimba, Glockenspiel), an all-new choir, and then we also added all-new sound design just to round it off.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 14, 2019)

Take a listen to this first round of tech demos. This is completely out of the box, no processing. Just the patches loaded into an otherwise empty DAW project.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 14, 2019)

Sounds excellent. Will be buying at some point that's for sure!


----------



## constaneum (Aug 14, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Take a listen to this first tech demo. This is completely out of the box, no processing. Just the patches loaded into an otherwise empty DAW project.




what's the size of this library? curious.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 14, 2019)

constaneum said:


> what's the size of this library? curious.



About 20GB


----------



## Rey (Aug 14, 2019)

If I get nucleus core will there be a special price for jaeger now or in the future?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 14, 2019)

Rey said:


> If I get nucleus core will there be a special price for jaeger now or in the future?



Yes  Pricing on that coming on Friday


----------



## Rey (Aug 14, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Yes  Pricing on that coming on Friday


brilliant!


----------



## pawelmorytko (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi there, can't seem to find any information anywhere, just wondering if you do student discount and if it will be available on Nucleus?


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 15, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Good questions!  Yes, we did trim the amount of RRs and mic positions to keep it at a reasonable footprint (at around 20GB).
> 
> Nucleus is an essentials library made for Kontakt Player, so it comes with two different sounding Mix Mic positions (Classic & Modern). The main focus is to be an incredible starter library for beginners, that provides them with a full cinematic orchestra and allows to achieve gratifying results with minimal tweaking. That being said, it is still a well worthy addition for the more experienced user!
> 
> Content-wise, we did quite a few new recording sessions to really make this a complete product. This newly recorded material includes additional Strings (Pizzicato, Soloists), all-new Woodwinds, additional Brass (Soloists), a significant amount of new Percussion (Timpani, Xylophone, Marimba, Glockenspiel), an all-new choir, and then we also added all-new sound design just to round it off.



Thanks for the reply, will there be expansions in the future we can buy to bring the RR's & Mics up to Jaegar size or will there be an upgrade path to go from Nucleus to Jaegar the way you're offering an upgrade price for current owners of Jaegar to get Nucleus ?

Just trying to get a full picture before the presale comes as Jaegar was on my wishlist so this new library has kind of thrown it up in the air for which makes more sense buying


----------



## AndyP (Aug 15, 2019)

audioimperia said:


>



Is the noise in the first track the blowing noise, or background noise? Does not seem to be that little. I think its the blowing noise in the flute ...


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 15, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Thanks for the reply, will there be expansions in the future we can buy to bring the RR's & Mics up to Jaegar size or will there be an upgrade path to go from Nucleus to Jaegar the way you're offering an upgrade price for current owners of Jaegar to get Nucleus ?
> 
> Just trying to get a full picture before the presale comes as Jaegar was on my wishlist so this new library has kind of thrown it up in the air for which makes more sense buying


As a Jeager owner I'm still confused, even after all the new posts. Nucleus seems to be a tier below Jaeger. Could someone from AI please clear up if Jaeger will get its own add-on, incorporating the new stuff that is in Nucleus?


----------



## rottoy (Aug 15, 2019)

audioimperia said:


>



I'm loving the sound of these. Sounds very old school.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 15, 2019)

I am considering Jaeger. Perhaps they will add the "Nucleus" woodwinds to Jaeger.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 15, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Is the noise in the first track the blowing noise, or background noise? Does not seem to be that little. I think its the blowing noise in the flute ...



The sound of a human being blowing into an instrument


----------



## AndyP (Aug 15, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> The sound of a human being blowing into an instrument


Are the phrases selected for the choirs via keyswitch, or is there a phrase builder?
Unfortunately it is not yet possible to see which and how many phrases there are. But the info will certainly be available tomorrow.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 15, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Are the phrases selected for the choirs via keyswitch, or is there a phrase builder?
> Unfortunately it is not yet possible to see which and how many phrases there are. But the info will certainly be available tomorrow.



The choir patches come with a phrase builder with nine syllables that can be arranged in any order you like: Cre, Do, Mi, Nus, La, Cri, Mo, San, Tus


----------



## AndyP (Aug 15, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> The choir patches come with phrase builder with nine syllables that can be arranged in any order you like: Cre, Do, Mi, Nus, La, Cri, Mo, San, Tus


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## AronVanSelm (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi all,
I'm considering to purchase Jaeger, but just found out there will be this similar all-in-one library Nucleus coming out, which makes me doubt which one I should get.
What are your thoughts on Nucleus in comparison to Jaeger? Seeing the small price difference (150 $) I am wondering if there's a big difference in quality or if Nucleus is more like a stripped down version of Jaeger.  this has been discussed thoroughly I noticed after posting 

In the meantime I am checking whether my laptop specs would suffice to run Jaeger. I am running Cubase on a Dell inspiron 15-5567, i7, 16 GB RAM and store my samples on an external hard drive (2 TB)
Would anyone be able to tell if this will work to run Jaeger smoothly?

thanks!


----------



## AndyP (Aug 16, 2019)

sit and wait ...


----------



## SalimD (Aug 16, 2019)

Any Jaeger owner who already received their crossgrade discount code? Still waiting for mine!


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 16, 2019)

I guess the start of the pre sale is delayed ?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 16, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> I guess the start of the pre sale is delayed ?



Not delayed  We're on California time. It's just a few hours away now


----------



## AndyP (Aug 16, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> I guess the start of the pre sale is delayed ?


Probably. But I can wait ...


----------



## chapbot (Aug 16, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Not delayed  We're on California time. It's just a few hours away now


A few hours? What time are you planning on releasing it LOL? Today is the 16th isn't it or am I losing my marbles?


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 16, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Not delayed  We're on California time. It's just a few hours away now



So if the pre sale is actually starting on 17th for most of the world, does that mean the actual release will be a day later too on the 9th instead of the 8th (it will still be the 8th for you because you're 8 hours behind) ?


----------



## Tom Hawk (Aug 16, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> As a Jeager owner I'm still confused, even after all the new posts. Nucleus seems to be a tier below Jaeger. Could someone from AI please clear up if Jaeger will get its own add-on, incorporating the new stuff that is in Nucleus?


Nucleus vs Jaeger 

They’re both excellent libraries that can be used on their own, together or even layered with other sample libraries. There are some fundamental differences between the two though, and I’m going to quickly go through the main differences now.

Jaeger
- More focused on modern hybrid orchestral music, whereas Nucleus is a bit more classic orchestral focused 
- Jaeger has an incredible solo vocal library, whereas Nucleus has a choir
- It also has a lot more sound design than Nucleus has 

Nucleus 
- Perfect all-in-one library for beginners 
- Or for composers who travel a lot & want a full orchestra with a small footprint (relatively small file size) 
- You get solo instruments, which you don’t have in Jaeger 
- There are woodwinds and a choir, which are not included in Jaeger and will not be added to it 
- There’s also orchestral percussion here (tuned & atonal) which is different to the percussion in Jaeger (particularly the tuned percussion) 
- Nucleus is in the same sort of style as other all-in-one libraries like Albion One, but it goes into more depth with individual sections (e.g. violins, viola, cellos, double bass) rather than just ensemble patches (e.g. strings high, strings low), as well as the solo instruments, tuned orchestral percussion and the choir being there too

Overall, Nucleus is more orchestral/film score focused, whereas Jaeger is much more focused on hybrid trailer music. However, either one can be used for either style of cinematic music, they just have their own strengths and purposes. 

The only major overlap between the two libraries is that the strings and brass are similar, however there is also pizzicato in Nucleus and solo instruments. 

Both libraries are recorded in the same space as all of Audio Imperia’s orchestral sample libraries. This means they will all layer very well together, and of course they have that nice dry, controlled room sound which makes them very versatile.

I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions 😊


----------



## AndyP (Aug 16, 2019)

Tom Hawk said:


> I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions 😊


Of course .. a bit ... same dynamic range like Jaeger?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 16, 2019)

Pre-Order Page is now live: https://www.audioimperia.com/products/nucleus


----------



## YanJ (Aug 16, 2019)

Yes, I have already purchased it. Buy the first time!


----------



## YanJ (Aug 16, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Pre-Order Page is now live: https://www.audioimperia.com/products/nucleus


Every good sound library out of audio imperia, I will buy it, this time it is 249 dollars to buy. Thanks for the discount code!


----------



## AndyP (Aug 17, 2019)

YanJ said:


> Yes, I have already purchased it. Buy the first time!


I'm curious about your first impression.


----------



## Rahul Raj (Aug 17, 2019)

YanJ said:


> Yes, I have already purchased it. Buy the first time!


Waiting for your immediate response about the Nucleus !!!


----------



## Sjoerd Visser (Aug 17, 2019)

Rahul Raj said:


> Waiting for your immediate response about the Nucleus !!!



It's a pre-sale. The actual product is not available yet.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm so tempted, but the Spitfire Announcement is around the corner, Orchestral Tools will be releasing their new player/shop at some point this year, and Cinematic Studio Woodwinds are expected later this year too... I just don't know if I need Nucleus, or just want it for it's ease of use, wish there are more demos and reviews of it already


----------



## YanJ (Aug 17, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I'm curious about your first impression.



I have not received the download link yet!


----------



## YanJ (Aug 17, 2019)

pawelmorytko said:


> I'm so tempted, but the Spitfire Announcement is around the corner, Orchestral Tools will be releasing their new player/shop at some point this year, and Cinematic Studio Woodwinds are expected later this year too... I just don't know if I need Nucleus, or just want it for it's ease of use, wish there are more demos and reviews of it already



Although Orchestral Tools' products are excellent, they are optimized for performance and energy efficiency. I hope to be like Performance Samples.


----------



## Rahul Raj (Aug 17, 2019)

Performance Samples products are amazingly playable  (y)
I'm thinking about doing the cross-grade deal from Jaegar(surely tempted to get Nucleus)
But i hope this is not just another basic library with good packaging and amazing sounding demos done by pros !


----------



## Rahul Raj (Aug 17, 2019)

Sjoerd Visser said:


> It's a pre-sale. The actual product is not available yet.


Did you get information about the availability of the library yet ?


----------



## pawelmorytko (Aug 17, 2019)

Rahul Raj said:


> Did you get information about the availability of the library yet ?


On their site it says "The serials for all Pre-Sale Special customers will be sent out within 24 hours of the day Nucleus launches on September 8th."


----------



## Denkii (Aug 17, 2019)

Since intro price starts at September 6th, I'd assume that's when it will be available.
Edit: I was wrong as stated below.

I'm tempted but will resist this time.
As a lightweight package, I already have BO1+2 and I won't pass on Genesis via NI this month.
I also have the chance to get LAMP for 50% off (including EDU discount) which is highly tempting and then there will be Spitfire's new thing on August 28th... I need three more jobs :/


----------



## Rahul Raj (Aug 17, 2019)

pawelmorytko said:


> On their site it says "The serials for all Pre-Sale Special customers will be sent out within 24 hours of the day Nucleus launches on September 8th."


Thanks (y)


----------



## Akarin (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm still unclear on the samples... Are they the same as Jaeger for the overlapping sections or new recordings? It would seem that they are the same as there're still no legato for violas and basses.


----------



## Zero&One (Aug 17, 2019)

Akarin said:


> I'm still unclear on the samples... Are they the same as Jaeger for the overlapping sections or new recordings? It would seem that they are the same as there're still no legato for violas and basses.



Was a few pages back:



audioimperia said:


> Content-wise, we did quite a few new recording sessions to really make this a complete product. This newly recorded material includes additional Strings (Pizzicato, Soloists), all-new Woodwinds, additional Brass (Soloists), a significant amount of new Percussion (Timpani, Xylophone, Marimba, Glockenspiel), an all-new choir, and then we also added all-new sound design just to round it off.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 17, 2019)

As a Jaeger owner I've decided crossgrading to what is supposed to be a 'lesser' product (!?) with only essentials doesn't make much sense. Sure, there are now woodwinds and some solo instruments, but the amount of articulations is limited. An expansion to Jaeger is what I want, so I might be skipping this. Nucleus looks like a great option for those who have no library yet though.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 17, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Yes  Pricing on that coming on Friday



Any update on this ? I don't see it mentioned anywhere


----------



## Xaviez (Aug 17, 2019)

Will there be any walkthrough videos posted before launch?
Very intrigued by this but would like to see a more in depth video on it before I take the plunge.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 17, 2019)

Pretty cool sounds and great demos so far. I really enjoyed them. Man if I would start of know again without having any libraries, that would definitely be very high on my list.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 17, 2019)

Just picked it up. I believe it will be a good addition for my travel pack.
I hope I don't forget by the 8th that I bought this.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 17, 2019)

Xaviez said:


> Will there be any walkthrough videos posted before launch?
> Very intrigued by this but would like to see a more in depth video on it before I take the plunge.



Absolutely! Walkthrough video is coming toward the end of next week.


----------



## YanJ (Aug 17, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Just picked it up. I believe it will be a good addition for my travel pack.
> I hope I don't forget by the 8th that I bought this.



Have you bought it yet?


----------



## YanJ (Aug 17, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Absolutely! Walkthrough video is coming toward the end of next week.



Hello, can't download now? I have been buying for several hours and have not received the download link!


----------



## Jaap (Aug 17, 2019)

YanJ said:


> Hello, can't download now? I have been buying for several hours and have not received the download link!



The official release is 8th September. It is now at pre-sale and they stated that you will receive the download links within 24 hours after the official release, which is as said on 8th September


----------



## AndyP (Aug 17, 2019)

YanJ said:


> Have you bought it yet?


Yes. Today, because I am afraid otherwise I will miss the pre sale date. 
So patience is required until the codes are received. It's not so hard for me, because I wouldn't have needed the lib regarding the content. But I'm happy to get another nice tool sounding for the road.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 17, 2019)

Another round of tech demos is up on our Souncloud! Take a listen to the French Horn Soloist Legato and the Oboe Soloist Legato in action. The same MIDI was used for both demos, which shows just how easy it is to write melody lines across multiple legatos patches.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 17, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Another round of tech demos is up on our Souncloud! Take a listen to the French Horn Soloist Legato and the Oboe Soloist Legato in action. The same MIDI was used for both demos, which shows just how easy it is to write melody lines across multiple legatos patches.



Wow. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 18, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Another round of tech demos is up on our Souncloud! Take a listen to the French Horn Soloist Legato and the Oboe Soloist Legato in action.



Really nice, the horn sounds ace and extremely smooth. I think I hear little clicks in the oboe at the start of most notes being triggered. It's not in all of them. Just wondering if it could be a glitch on audio export or something as the horn is fine.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 18, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Really nice, the horn sounds ace and extremely smooth. I think I hear little clicks in the oboe at the start of most notes being triggered. It's not in all of them. Just wondering if it could be a glitch on audio export or something as the horn is fine.


Valve sounds and natural click noises are part of how woodwinds sound.


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 18, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> Valve sounds and natural click noises are part of how woodwinds sound.



Yeah, I get that all instruments have click noises, just thought they were fairly prominent, and couldnt really hear it in Arns demo, so wondering if it's a switch, etc.

Either way,I'm still looking forward to the walk-through and watching my email for the discount code.


----------



## Rey (Aug 19, 2019)

how many of you have preodered? I am waiting for a walkthrough before jumping in


----------



## constaneum (Aug 19, 2019)

Rey said:


> how many of you have preodered? I am waiting for a walkthrough before jumping in



same here.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2019)

Are all sections in the library recorded centered? Will there be a pre-panned mix out of the box?


----------



## constaneum (Aug 20, 2019)

ChrisL said:


> Are all sections in the library recorded centered? Will there be a pre-panned mix out of the box?



Heard there's SITU option which Jaeger didn't have i guess ?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2019)

constaneum said:


> Heard there's SITU option which Jaeger didn't have i guess ?


I haven’t been able to find any info one way or the other... assuming not if Jaeger didn’t have one, but thought I’d ask anyway.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Xaviez (Aug 22, 2019)

Sounds great! Can't wait for those walkthrough videos!


----------



## korruptkey (Aug 22, 2019)

audioimperia said:


>




Inspired by the max payne theme it seems.


----------



## Leo (Aug 22, 2019)

korruptkey said:


> Inspired by the max payne theme it seems.


are you serious?


----------



## korruptkey (Aug 22, 2019)

Leo said:


> are you serious?


----------



## Wolf68 (Aug 22, 2019)

audioimperia said:


>



I really like that room acoustics of the pizzicatos.


----------



## Leo (Aug 22, 2019)

korruptkey said:


>



sorry, you right, I was afraid that you mean the first demo pizzicato


----------



## AndyP (Aug 22, 2019)

Sounds really nice!


----------



## constaneum (Aug 22, 2019)

audioimperia said:


>




are the pizz demo showing in SITU context?


----------



## Xaviez (Aug 23, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Absolutely! Walkthrough video is coming toward the end of next week.


You guys work weekends? :D
So impatient haha!


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 23, 2019)

korruptkey said:


> Inspired by the max payne theme it seems.



Spot on


Xaviez said:


> You guys work weekends? :D
> So impatient haha!



On it as we speak :D


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 24, 2019)

In


----------



## Xaviez (Aug 24, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> In


Out

Ohhh I guess I should have been watching your stream before commenting "out"


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 24, 2019)

Welcome to a first preview of Nucleus. While Native Instruments is encoding the library, we thought it would be a good time to give you guys a first walkthrough of the content that comes with the library.

Please note, that this is a pre-release version that does not yet have the Kontakt Player library tab and a few other features that will be in the release version such as the phrase builder for the choir.

As you can see from the interface, Nucleus comes with two different mix mic settings both of which feature in-situ panning for all instruments:

Classic Mix: which features the raw and unprocessed sound of the original recordings
Modern Mix: which adds subtle processing to make the library as plug and play as possible
Please enjoy and look out for the next round of walkthroughs, tech demos, and demo tracks that we'll be posting soon (including comparisons between the two mix mics).

This demo by Dylan Jones for example was made with the Classic Mix Mic:


----------



## AndyP (Aug 25, 2019)

Again, it sounds pretty good. I'm looking forward to the 8th of September.


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 25, 2019)

Sounds fab. An excellent all in one. Definitely up there with the best introductory libraries.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 26, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> While Native Instruments is encoding the library...
> 
> Please note, that this is a pre-release version that does not yet have the Kontakt Player library tab...



I must say I personally found this the most hype thing in this thread. AudioImperia finally getting NKS support.


----------



## lgmcben (Aug 31, 2019)

Torn between this or waiting for Inspire sale. Nucleus would be perfect if there's a Piano and Harp.


----------



## Satorious (Aug 31, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> Torn between this or waiting for Inspire sale. Nucleus would be perfect if there's a Piano and Harp.


Liking the look of Nucleus, looks really good - I already have Inspire 1+2 + some of the Arks (which are all fab and love the tone). The one thing I do like about Nucleus is that the sections (eg. strings/woodwinds etc) are broken up more logically giving you a greater creative choices. Both Nucleus and Inspire have a lower footprint which I like also. Pretty sure I have most of Nucleus covered already - but if I was in your situation - I'd probably jump on Nucleus and get dedicated harp and piano libraries (the tone of both of these instruments can be highly subjective anyway).


----------



## lgmcben (Aug 31, 2019)

Satorious said:


> Liking the look of Nucleus, looks really good - I already have Inspire 1+2 + some of the Arks (which are all fab and love the tone). The one thing I do like about Nucleus is that the sections (eg. strings/woodwinds etc) are broken up more logically giving you a greater creative choices. Both Nucleus and Inspire have a lower footprint which I like also. Pretty sure I have most of Nucleus covered already - but if I was in your situation - I'd probably jump on Nucleus and get dedicated harp and piano libraries (the tone of both of these instruments can be highly subjective anyway).



What's the secret behind Audio Imperia's sound quality? For example, they don't include info about recording hall like Air studio for Spitfire or Teldex for Orchestral Tools. Yet they came out of nowhere and sounds just as good.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 31, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> What's the secret behind Audio Imperia's sound quality? For example, they don't include info about recording hall like Air studio for Spitfire or Teldex for Orchestral Tools. Yet they came out of nowhere and sounds just as good.


Probably because they don't want to fulfil the claim to offer a mega realistic orchestra simulation, but an easy to use composition tool! This is more important to me than 20 microphones which are only usable in the library where they are integrated.
I prefer to use external effects and try to mix a passable sound in the DAW. Mega realism in the final mix is something for experts, and I'm not one of them.

I'm absolutely convinced of the sound as it is in the demos.


----------



## Rey (Aug 31, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Probably because they don't want to fulfil the claim to offer a mega realistic orchestra simulation, but an easy to use composition tool! This is more important to me than 20 microphones which are only usable in the library where they are integrated.
> I prefer to use external effects and try to mix a passable sound in the DAW. Mega realism in the final mix is something for experts, and I'm not one of them.
> 
> I'm absolutely convinced of the sound as it is in the demos.



Its impressive how Audio Imperia And Spitfire offering full fledge orchestra at the same time,one with missing harp, the other with missing choir. Both sounds fantastic nonetheless, Nucleus Core VS BBC Symphony Orchestra. It really is a hard choice.

Too many mics might be overkill at times, but I am liking the sonic and tune of both, like you said BBC is more realistic, while Nucleus is more easy to use but still with beautiful crispy sound. I can't decide really...


----------



## AndyP (Aug 31, 2019)

@Rey 

For me, it's not so much a question of which tool to choose. Maybe the BBC Orchestra is the next in my bag, but the purpose of both tools is completely different for the way i use them.
If they fit together somehow that's ok, if not no problem.

Nucleus is for me a bit like The Orchestra, a good sounding tool I can use on my macbook.
I probably wouldn't carry a BBC Orchestra around with me, they would just be too heavy for me ...


----------



## Rey (Aug 31, 2019)

AndyP said:


> @Rey
> 
> For me, it's not so much a question of which tool to choose. Maybe the BBC Orchestra is the next in my bag, but the purpose of both tools is completely different for the way i use them.
> If they fit together somehow that's ok, if not no problem.
> ...


@AndyP
Have to agree with you on the size. 600 GB means I ll be carrying a external sdd or hdd everywhere. And almost fill up an entire hdd/ssd.


----------



## lgmcben (Aug 31, 2019)

Rey said:


> @AndyP
> Have to agree with you on the size. 600 GB means I ll be carrying a external sdd or hdd everywhere. And almost fill up an entire hdd/ssd.


My whole hdd is only 500gb -.-


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 31, 2019)

Well... since EW stuff goes on sale regularly enough that I could conceivably add it in the future (or at least HW Strings Gold), as a beginner at orchestral seeking usability + quality rather than focusing primarily on quality + quantity, I'm leaning heavily toward Nucleus. Something on the drier side was definitely also what I was looking for.

EDIT: Who am I kidding... I just pre-ordered Nucleus. It, in combo with things I already have, will probably be more than I ever need (unless computer orchestration really "speaks" to me). Now September 8 can't come fast enough!! Wonder if I can have a I-got-a-new-toy sickday....


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks so much for the kind words guys!

Our philosophy is to always focus on what is going to sound best. We did a good amount of research and comparing before choosing this specific location as our recording spot so reading your guys’ comments ... it really means a lot. It might not be the most famous recording stage, but the level of the players, the conductor, and all of those involved is beyond amazing and it’s just the perfect match for what we are looking to achieve.

Another big part of that philosophy also is to make sure our products offer maximum realism. There is a lot of technical research to ensure that your experience with our libraries will be as close to hearing the original performances as possible.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 31, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> My whole hdd is only 500gb -.-


They're full faster than you can imagine when you bought the disk. 

I have about 2 TB of content on different SSDs. 

3 computers to which the libraries are distributed (everyone has their own library SSDs) , a mobile SSD and the backup volumes (magnetic disks). Back ups are mandatory, especially since SSDs are used. If an SSD shows the first defect, there is hardly any chance to recover the data. This was much easier with magnetic disks. And unfortunately, disks can become erroneous sometimes (I know from my own experience with 2 new SSDs from a faulty production).

And soon another TB SSD will be added. Larger disks don't bring that much because the access gets slower. So it's not only the librarys that are growing, the hardware has to grow as well.


----------



## Rey (Aug 31, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Well... since EW stuff goes on sale regularly enough that I could conceivably add it in the future (or at least HW Strings Gold), as a beginner at orchestral seeking usability + quality rather than focusing primarily on quality + quantity, I'm leaning heavily toward Nucleus. Something on the drier side was definitely also what I was looking for.
> 
> EDIT: Who am I kidding... I just pre-ordered Nucleus. It, in combo with things I already have, will probably be more than I ever need (unless computer orchestration really "speaks" to me). Now September 8 can't come fast enough!! Wonder if I can have a I-got-a-new-toy sickday....



does ew have any good harp?


----------



## Rey (Aug 31, 2019)

I wish audio imperia added a harp


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 1, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Please enjoy and look out for the next round of walkthroughs, tech demos, and demo tracks that we'll be posting soon (including comparisons between the two mix mics).



Will these be out before the preorder ends ?

Also still waiting on info for pricing for upgrade from Nucleus to Jaegar


----------



## Rey (Sep 1, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Will these be out before the preorder ends ?
> 
> Also still waiting on info for pricing for upgrade from Nucleus to Jaegar


second this. also does upgrade of nucleus to jaeger discount stack with black Friday sale of Jaeger?


----------



## emasters (Sep 1, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Also still waiting on info for pricing for upgrade from Nucleus to Jaegar



Also curious about this....


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rey said:


> I wish audio imperia added a harp



If you're jonesing for a harp, Performance Samples has a free one. But, yeah, not the same as recorded alongside everything else in the orchestra.


----------



## Rey (Sep 1, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> If you're jonesing for a harp, Performance Samples has a free one. But, yeah, not the same as recorded alongside everything else in the orchestra.


ah thanks for the recommendation @vitocorleone123 . It sounds so lovely. Can't believe its free


----------



## constaneum (Sep 1, 2019)

Anymore tech demo especially on the strings in legato portion (modem mix and classic mix)?


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 2, 2019)

constaneum said:


> Anymore tech demo especially on the strings in legato portion (modem mix and classic mix)?





Round one of the comparison between modern and classic mix :D


----------



## constaneum (Sep 2, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Round one of the comparison between modern and classic mix :D




very nice. =) Since you've mentioned Round 1 comparison. I guess we gonna hear round 2? ehhe


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 2, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Round one of the comparison between modern and classic mix :D



Geez guys these strings sound amazing.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 5, 2019)

Are we there yet?


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 5, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Are we there yet?



Almost there! Serials and download links for pre-order purchases will be going out on the 8th.


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 6, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Almost there! Serials and download links for pre-order purchases will be going out on the 8th.



Stealing an idea from Spitfire, is there a chance we could have some templates made for the popular DAW's to get us started ?  Or have an owner upload section where owners can share their templates for users to take & use ?


----------



## al_net77 (Sep 6, 2019)

Maybe I'm blind but I can't find infos about dynamic layers... Any info?


----------



## al_net77 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ehm... full price, yet?


----------



## FinGael (Sep 7, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Ehm... full price, yet?



Bummer.

I also understood, that this (7th) would be the last day of the pre-order.

Not the first time though; some of the developers put the date of the last day of introduction/pre-order price, while some others have the date when it has expired. 

Can be confusing at times...


----------



## al_net77 (Sep 7, 2019)

This is in the first post:







Apart of dates, completely missing the intro price?


----------



## sinkd (Sep 7, 2019)

It's still the 7th here...


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 7, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> This is in the first post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a small error in the backend. Fixed!


----------



## YanJ (Sep 7, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Just a small error in the backend. Fixed!



hi, the download link for Nucleus, can you send it today?


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 7, 2019)

YanJ said:


> hi, the download link for Nucleus, can you send it today?



Hey! They’ll be send out on the 8th. We’re on PST time and we realize it’s the 8th for a lot of you already. But stay tuned, they’ll be coming your way shortly!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 7, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Hey! They’ll be send out on the 8th. We’re on PST time and we realize it’s the 8th for a lot of you already. But stay tuned, they’ll be coming your way shortly!


Ah - and here I was hoping you were NOT on PST the same as me so I could get the files sooner. Heh.


----------



## biggiantcircles (Sep 7, 2019)

Snagged it, looking forward to using it. Seems like a nice way to simplify my template a bit, and I'm very much digging the quality offered at such a small footprint. Seems like a great way to compose on the go, as it were.

Itching for those DL links!

Cheers,
BGC


----------



## zewolfx (Sep 8, 2019)

downloading it right now !


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 8, 2019)

Download links just went out!

We understand that feedback from your peers is incredibly important so to give the rest of you a little more time and hear feedback from the ones that have purchased Nucleus already, we are extending the pre-sale for 72 hours. The pre-sale offer now ends on September 11th at 1am PST.


----------



## YanJ (Sep 8, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Download links just went out!
> 
> We understand that feedback from your peers is incredibly important so to give the rest of you a little more time and hear feedback from the ones that have purchased Nucleus already, we are extending the pre-sale for 72 hours. The pre-sale offer now ends on September 11th at 1am PST.




Downloading, thank you, Bro


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

zewolfx said:


> downloading it right now !


Same here


----------



## FinGael (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello Audio Imperia,

I was not able to find info about this on your website and would like to know:

Am I allowed to install the library on three machines? I have two desktops (@different rooms) and one laptop - using only one at a time.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

Nucleus sounds amazing! 

It is important to know that you have to adjust the sample start partially manually, otherwise there will be a significant delay.

Edit: Oh, there's a tight folder that does that for me. Excellent!

I love the Spiccatos Strings, damn, they are good.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

Some glitches in the legatos, just a few notes, but i found them in the oboe, brass and strings.
More portamento then legato in some transitions ...
E.g. Oboe from D5 to A5


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

Oboe legato glitch.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Sep 8, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Maybe I'm blind but I can't find infos about dynamic layers... Any info?


The Nucleus homepage has the PDF manual for download at the bottom of the page.
Information about round robins and dynamic layers is listed in there.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

Well, I'm very fond of the sound.
There are a few mistakes in the legato, and the legato playing style is a bit different than I'm used to.
But if this is fixed by an update, it's a fine lib.
i like the percussion very much.


----------



## lgmcben (Sep 8, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Well, I'm very fond of the sound.
> There are a few mistakes in the legato, and the legato playing style is a bit different than I'm used to.
> But if this is fixed by an update, it's a fine lib.
> i like the percussion very much.


How would you compare this to Inspire?


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> How would you compare this to Inspire?


Since I don't have Inspire, I can't compare that. Sorry.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

Better violins example. Sounds not bad.

Comparison between modern and classic mix.


----------



## dsblais (Sep 8, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Download links just went out!
> 
> We understand that feedback from your peers is incredibly important so to give the rest of you a little more time and hear feedback from the ones that have purchased Nucleus already, we are extending the pre-sale for 72 hours. The pre-sale offer now ends on September 11th at 1am PST.



Just got the email for this and it left me wondering a question:

For those who already have several orchestral VIs including sketching oriented libraries like OT Inspire, what is the main benefit of Nucleus? Would it be redundant, or are there unique aspects to its design or sound that make it a must have? Thanks!


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

dsblais said:


> Just got the email for this and it left me wondering a question:
> 
> For those who already have several orchestral VIs including sketching oriented libraries like OT Inspire, what is the main benefit of Nucleus? Would it be redundant, or are there unique aspects to its design or sound that make it a must have? Thanks!



Must have? No if you already had something like Inspire or The Orchestra.

I don't have Inspire, but it's very similar in content. 
I can compare that with The Orchestra.
The sound is better overall, the reverb is very good (the reverb in The Orchestra is a crime on the ears), the legatos are better and there are some good solo instruments. Noise is not noticeable yet. The percussion is crisp and clear.
The brass players could have a bit more punch.
Less articulations than the orchestra, but a better choir. 
If TO didn't have the engine and I had to decide I would choose Nucleus.

I see it as a supplement, because I like the basic sounds better. I've been playing for a few hours and except for a few little things I'm satisfied. 
It can't replace a full orchestra lib, it's too limited for that. For fast results it is very good.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks for the insights, AndyP. As a total novice in this realm, I expect Nucleus to be my primary orchestra for a long time (I do have other modest libraries to supplement it). It sounds like it'll be great for that, especially as I'd expect some fixes/additions along the way.

It took 5 minutes to download and install on my new computer (9900K) with a gigabit connection. YMMV. Going to start checking it out very soon.


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 8, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Oboe legato glitch.



Thanks for all the feedback AndyP.

Any particular reason you find this to be glitchy? This is how this interval was played by the player. We just compared it to the original takes and they are the same.


----------



## korruptkey (Sep 8, 2019)

this is my first audio imperia lib, is there supposed to be some significant latency?

nvm, just noticed the tight folder, will go read manual now


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 8, 2019)

korruptkey said:


> this is my first audio imperia lib, is there supposed to be some significant latency?



There’s no latency if you use the tight patches. We do recommend though using the regular patches and adjusting the sample start slider to a setting that you like. It’ll sound more natural that way. But to play things in on a click and keep it tight you can use either the tight patches and/or setting the sample start slider to 0 ms (on the Advanced page in the interface) in the regular patches.

We added a long section about this to the manual to explain the philosophy and how to make it work best for your personal workflow.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Sep 8, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> There’s no natural delay if you use the tight patches. We do recommend though using the regular patches and adjusting the sample start slider to a setting that you like. It’ll sound more natural that way. But to play things in on a click and keep it tight you can use either the tight patches and/or the sample start slider (on the Advanced page in the interface) in the regular patches.
> 
> We added a long section about this to the manual to explain the philosophy and how to make it work best for your personal workflow.


Very nice you kept a consistent value of 250ms, which should make it easy to compensate for with a track delay inside the DAW.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Thanks for all the feedback AndyP.
> 
> Any particular reason you find this to be glitchy? This is how this interval was played by the player. We just compared it to the original takes and they are the same.


I think you hear a significant difference when you play. That's because the other transitions have a more distinct attack that can't be heard here anymore.
At least I notice it with the oboe. It's only the one transition.

Edit: I like the solo violin ... easy to play and i like the sound in classic mode.


----------



## al_net77 (Sep 8, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> The Nucleus homepage has the PDF manual for download at the bottom of the page.
> Information about round robins and dynamic layers is listed in there.



Thank you, didn't see it.


----------



## al_net77 (Sep 8, 2019)

@audioimperia : do you have a target time for the serials to be sent?


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 8, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Oboe legato glitch.


That's no glitch.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 8, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> That's no glitch.


Ok, bad or inconsistent played. Found the same in the solo violin, and that sounds strange to my ears.
So, I have this in nearly all other library. Anthology solo strings are ... have no word for them.


----------



## biggiantcircles (Sep 8, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Download links just went out!
> 
> We understand that feedback from your peers is incredibly important so to give the rest of you a little more time and hear feedback from the ones that have purchased Nucleus already, we are extending the pre-sale for 72 hours. The pre-sale offer now ends on September 11th at 1am PST.




You. Bastards.

(Just kidding, I hope it pays out well for ya! DLing now, looking forward to playing with the lib!)


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 8, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> There’s no latency if you use the tight patches. We do recommend though using the regular patches and adjusting the sample start slider to a setting that you like. It’ll sound more natural that way. But to play things in on a click and keep it tight you can use either the tight patches and/or setting the sample start slider to 0 ms (on the Advanced page in the interface) in the regular patches.
> 
> We added a long section about this to the manual to explain the philosophy and how to make it work best for your personal workflow.


Yeah I did that and it’s simple. I also found the default velocity curve to be a bit too “hot” and went to shelf plus adjusted the dynamic range, especially on the short articulations where I like that really hard downbow only at higher velocities. But I dig how easy it is to customize this library to one’s own playing technique and keyboard

*Disclaimer- I received a copy of this library from AI for an upcoming FSM Online review.


----------



## Seycara (Sep 8, 2019)

@audioimperia Love the library so far; I feel that the solo french horn range ends a little early on the upper register; would it be possible to release an update in the future where the highest legato/sustain samples for C5 can be transposed up so that we can get a D5 maybe even an Eb5? Many orchestral horn solos do go as high as an Eb5 and it would be fantastic to have!


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 8, 2019)

Seycara said:


> @audioimperia Love the library so far; I feel that the solo french horn range ends a little early on the upper register; would it be possible to release an update in the future where the highest legato/sustain samples for C5 can be transposed up so that we can get a D5 maybe even an Eb5? Many orchestral horn solos do go as high as an Eb5 and it would be fantastic to have!



Have you already tried using the “Range” option on the Advanced page?

Click on the Advanced button in the interface. In the bottom right window, click on the drop down menu and activate “Range”.

This control can be used to increase the playable range of an articulation above or below the recorded range of the instrument. The extended range will show up as yellow on the keyboard.


----------



## Peter Satera (Sep 9, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Have you already tried using the “Range” option on the Advanced page?
> 
> Click on the Advanced button in the interface. In the bottom right window, click on the drop down menu and active “Range”.
> 
> This control can be used to increase the playable range of an articulation above or below the recorded range of the instrument. The extended range will show up as yellow on the keyboard.


Yeah, I do really like this feature when included. Great for just edging that range when needed.


----------



## slidemasterx (Sep 9, 2019)

Do you know if an educational discount can be stacked on top of the pre-sale price?


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 9, 2019)

slidemasterx said:


> Do you know if an educational discount can be stacked on top of the pre-sale price?



Pre-Sale Pricing does not stack with EDU discounts.


----------



## al_net77 (Sep 10, 2019)

If anyone is interested: a full template in VEP of Nucleus (multi-patches only) will take around 4.7GB of RAM (Win 10)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm a novice, so don't have "the ear". That said, from my perspective, Nucleus sounds really good (my daughter is in an orchestra so I have exposure to real instruments, albeit not professionally played). I tend to gravitate toward the Classic sound and apply my effects rather than the Modern - though Modern on the percussion section tends to work for me more. There's more than enough to the product that I can easily spend the next couple years getting to know it and learning and not feel constrained (I can always supplement it externally as needed) - if ever, based on my needs. Sections, solos, ensembles, etc. etc. Fantastic.

I do wish there were just a few more articulations for consistency - especially legato in the viola section, not to mention a solo viola!

To anyone on the fence that is interested and doesn't already have an uber orchestra, the $350 I paid is an excellent price for excellent value, without a doubt. Get it at that price before it expires on Sept 11 I think it was.


----------



## chapbot (Sep 10, 2019)

A question for all of you who have purchased Nucleus: are the two different mixes dry or not? I noticed in their walk-through they had the reverb on so I'm haven't been able to get a definitive answer.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't have a lot to compare it to, but they sound fairly dry, but still natural (at least in Classic), to the point I don't notice it, and adding a reverb after turning off the built-in still sounds good. Wish I could help more by listing off a comparison with other libraries!


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 10, 2019)

chapbot said:


> A question for all of you who have purchased Nucleus: are the two different mixes dry or not? I noticed in their walk-through they had the reverb on so I'm haven't been able to get a definitive answer.



Our recording stage offers what we feel is a great sweet spot between not too dry and not too wet. 

But yes, Nucleus includes a very nice reverb that is on by default. If you turn it off the sound is drier.


----------



## Sjoerd Visser (Sep 11, 2019)

chapbot said:


> A question for all of you who have purchased Nucleus: are the two different mixes dry or not? I noticed in their walk-through they had the reverb on so I'm haven't been able to get a definitive answer.



Here is a quick example, sustained strings patch out of the box, with reverb turned off and no processing or dynamics. Modern mix first, then the classic mix.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey everyone,

just in case anyone is up for a bit more material to check out, I recorded a little video going through the entire library:


----------



## chapbot (Sep 11, 2019)

Sjoerd Visser said:


> Here is a quick example, sustained strings patch out of the box, with reverb turned off and no processing or dynamics. Modern mix first, then the classic mix.


Thank you so much for taking the time to do that!


----------



## al_net77 (Sep 14, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> If anyone is interested: a full template in VEP of Nucleus (multi-patches only) will take around 4.7GB of RAM (Win 10)



And a full template in VEP with single articulations will take around 7.4GB


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 14, 2019)

I love the legato oboe on this library. I threw something short together for a friend who is deliberating over it. Great lyrical quality. This will be my go-to moving forward.

Link to SoundCloud as well


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Sep 14, 2019)

dcoscina said:


> I love the legato oboe on this library. I threw something short together for a friend who is deliberating over it. Great lyrical quality. This will be my go-to moving forward.
> 
> Link to SoundCloud as well



Beautiful!


----------



## lgmcben (Sep 14, 2019)

dcoscina said:


> I love the legato oboe on this library. I threw something short together for a friend who is deliberating over it. Great lyrical quality. This will be my go-to moving forward.
> 
> Link to SoundCloud as well



Liar. You hired real musicians to perform this in your house.

/s it sounds really good.


----------



## batonruse (Sep 14, 2019)

dcoscina said:


> I love the legato oboe on this library. I threw something short together for a friend who is deliberating over it. Great lyrical quality. This will be my go-to moving forward.
> 
> Link to SoundCloud as well



Very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing. Did you use the "Classic" mix for all instruments which I assume provides a softer sound?


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 14, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> Liar. You hired real musicians to perform this in your house.
> 
> /s it sounds really good.


Damn! How did you find out? I never let them out and barely feed them stale bread and water. It helps them perform the pathos in my music.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 14, 2019)

batonruse said:


> Very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing. Did you use the "Classic" mix for all instruments which I assume provides a softer sound?


I actually used the default mix settings. I did a fair bit of tweaking of the dynamics range however and pushed the glockenspiel and flute further back by adding more hall reverb.


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## slidemasterx (Sep 15, 2019)

Does anyone here use Nucleus with Studio One? I find that when I turn the sample start know all the way to the left at -250ms and set my track delay at -250ms, the track still has a significant delay.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 16, 2019)

slidemasterx said:


> Does anyone here use Nucleus with Studio One? I find that when I turn the sample start know all the way to the left at -250ms and set my track delay at -250ms, the track still has a significant delay.



Hey, I am on Studio One. I just did a quick test and loaded the Gran Cassa, set sample start to -250 and also track delay to -250. When I render that track right into S1 I get a latency of around 7ms which obviously matches my buffer size of 512. If I set it to 64 I get a latency of 2ms.

So, everything cool here!


----------



## slidemasterx (Sep 16, 2019)

Waywyn said:


> Hey, I am on Studio One. I just did a quick test and loaded the Gran Cassa, set sample start to -250 and also track delay to -250. When I render that track right into S1 I get a latency of around 7ms which obviously matches my buffer size of 512. If I set it to 64 I get a latency of 2ms.
> 
> So, everything cool here!



Thanks! I'll give it a go.


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey guys! To ensure that all patches in Nucleus play realistically and consistently in time we meticulously edited every single sample in the library. To explain that a little better, we added a short but in-depth video on our "Sample Start" feature that you can find on the "Advanced" page.


----------



## AEF (Sep 25, 2019)

Glad I stumbled on this page.

The solo oboe, the legato celli, the solo horn. Absolutely gorgeous. And all the spiccato strings are absolutely top notch. Bravo AI. Might have to become a customer now


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 25, 2019)

Last Call to get Nucleus at Intro Pricing. The intro pricing offer ends on September 27th at 1am PST.


----------



## Symfoniq (Sep 26, 2019)

Today is the first time Nucleus has been on my radar. It sounds absolutely fantastic, and even though I own a million other libraries, I can see this filling some very useful roles in my arsenal. Well done, Audio Imperia!


----------



## Xaviez (Sep 27, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> In a sense  we’ll be adding some info about that when we release the full specs for Nucleus.


Any update on this now that the full specs have been released? 
Purchased the library two days ago but have had extremely little time to test it, first impressions was very very promising though! Job well done guys!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 27, 2019)

Travelling ..... missed deadlines. Sure purchase, but will now be delayed a bit. Now shows at Full Price.


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 27, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Travelling ..... missed deadlines. Sure purchase, but will now be delayed a bit. Now shows at Full Price.



We can help you out. You just missed it by a couple of hours, just email us at [email protected]


----------



## Symfoniq (Sep 27, 2019)

I'll be purchasing, too, but I'm going to have to wait a bit. Between replacing kitchen appliances and paying for family vacation this month, I'm tapped out. But Nucleus _will_ be mine.


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 27, 2019)

Symfoniq said:


> I'll be purchasing, too, but I'm going to have to wait a bit. Between replacing kitchen appliances and paying for family vacation this month, I'm tapped out. But Nucleus _will_ be mine.


----------



## Xaviez (Sep 28, 2019)

Xaviez said:


> Any update on this now that the full specs have been released?


@audioimperia Dodging my question like Neo dodges bullets?


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 28, 2019)

Xaviez said:


> @audioimperia Dodging my question like Neo dodges bullets?



Hahaha. :D

Purchasing Nucleus qualifies you for a credit of $100 toward Jaeger. Just email us at [email protected] if you ever want to crossgrade.


----------



## Xaviez (Sep 28, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Hahaha. :D
> 
> Purchasing Nucleus qualifies you for a credit of $100 toward Jaeger. Just email us at [email protected] if you ever want to crossgrade.


Ah thats great news! I read your initial post as that there will be expansions to Nucleus, where we could pay to say have more instruments or articulations or whatnot.


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 2, 2019)

"Nucleus is possibly the best All-in-One Orchestral library on the market and, for the intro price, is a real bargain with everything you will need to write most of your orchestral music. [...]

It is a must buy for someone who is looking for a first library or the professional looking for THAT ONE library for their portable setup… or just a very good, consistent and versatile core library to quickly sketch stuff and refine later with layering."









Review: Nucleus by Audio Imperia - Sample Library Review


Audio Imperia’s Nucleus: the new king of comprehensive Orchestral library? Jump to the Videos of Nucleus by Audio Imperia Jump to the Demos of Nucleus by Audio Imperia Review: Nucleus by Audio Imperia Nucleus is the new all-encompassing orchestral library by developer Audio Imperia. Will it...




www.samplelibraryreview.com


----------



## AEF (Oct 2, 2019)

Im curious if Nucleus being a “core” implies add ons for the future (more articulations for example)?


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 2, 2019)

AEF said:


> Im curious if Nucleus being a “core” implies add ons for the future (more articulations for example)?



The Core refers to the content covering all the bases for a beginner


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 4, 2019)

If you want to see what someone who's a beginner at using orchestral sample libraries thinks of Nucleus:


----------



## AndyP (Oct 4, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> If you want to see what someone who's a beginner at using orchestral sample libraries thinks of Nucleus:



Since I also make a lot of metal, I can say that Nucleus is easier to combine because it is well interspersed with the sound. It has that crisp sound that gets through without messing around.
I wouldn't use Nucleus for classical music, but it's ideal for rock and metal.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 4, 2019)

Another quick demo I did using only Nucleus


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 8, 2019)

Review: Audio Imperia Nucleus: The Orchestral Core


The world’s leading media brand at the intersection of music and technology.




www.musictech.net





"Okay, I’ll be honest! I wasn’t expecting Nucleus to have as much content as it does. It’s almost as though the company’s pre-production meeting ‘to do’ list just kept on getting longer, as yet another element was drawn up for inclusion in the overall package.

The flexibility of having all instrumentation available at your fingertips is pretty unique at this price point, although the pre-orchestrated content is also useful and could save time and RAM loading. But it’s the overarching quality of the content – coupled with the sheer volume of resource – which is the game-changer here, alongside a very pleasant interface which feels as though it’s been designed with workflow in mind. It’s impressive on just about every level, which is pretty impressive in itself!"

MusicTech 10/10 Excellence Award


----------



## AronVanSelm (Oct 10, 2019)

After playing around with Nucleus last week, I made this short epic track, featuring only Nucleus instruments, with exception of the solo Cello (Tina Guo), shakers and cymball swell (spitfire).

I think the Nucleus library is one of my best library additions, in terms of quality, sound control, easy to use, and that for a very fair price. Only point of improvement I'd say is to expand the percussion, in particular shakers and cymbal swells, because they are quite essential in my writing. Other than that, outstanding library!


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Oct 11, 2019)

I love these demos i hear on soundcloud!
I wonder, are these mixed @audioimperia or is this how Nucleus sounds out of the box?
If so, impressive!


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 11, 2019)

ToxicRecordings said:


> I love these demos i hear on soundcloud!
> I wonder, are these mixed @audioimperia or is this how Nucleus sounds out of the box?
> If so, impressive!



All the tech demos are how Nucleus sounds out of the box. Also highly encourage to check out all those video reviews as they'll give you a great idea of how the library sounds out of the box.

The demos on our soundcloud were all mixed by each of the respective composers (they all used the Classic Mix by the way). Hope that helped!!!


----------



## idematoa (Nov 3, 2019)

I got it !


----------



## 2chris (Nov 3, 2019)

I’ve been between this library and a certain British company’s “core” library that just came out. I have other small libraries from that company, and wanted to jump on the hype, but have not been able to bring myself to do it. What stopped me was that I love Kontakt, and what a resource hog that other product is. Core demos sound fantastic while being so light weight.

Bravo to Audio Imperia for doing something at this level, with this footprint, and at what appears to be good value. I’m going to watch some more videos to learn about the sections and solo instruments. I’m actually really wondering what comes next for your team too.

I will be watching with hopeful lust for a Black Friday deal


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 3, 2019)

2chris said:


> I’ve been between this library and a certain British company’s “core” library that just came out. I have other small libraries from that company, and wanted to jump on the hype, but have not been able to bring myself to do it. What stopped me was that I love Kontakt, and what a resource hog that other product is. Core demos sound fantastic while being so light weight.
> 
> Bravo to Audio Imperia for doing something at this level, with this footprint, and at what appears to be good value. I’m going to watch some more videos to learn about the sections and solo instruments. I’m actually really wondering what comes next for your team too.
> 
> I will be watching with hopeful lust for a Black Friday deal



To some extent, I'd say it's a matter of what you can afford + what you have the skill to utilize. Add to that picture the library(ies) you already have. Shake, stir, see what comes out 😁


----------



## idematoa (Nov 4, 2019)

*01 - Audio Imperia - Nucleus - Drones 04 - Firth Element*
*02 - Audio Imperia - Nucleus - Solo Flute - Legato Advanced
03 - Audio Imperia - Nucleus - Solo Oboe - Legato Advanced
04 - Audio Imperia - Nucleus - Solo French Horn - Legato Advanced*
*05 - Sonuscore - Elysion - User Preset *


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 18, 2019)

Check out this kickass recreated/rescored version of the Avengers main theme using just Nucleus. Nice work Tom!!!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 18, 2019)

Nucleus is on BF sale for $380, almost as low as the pre-sale price. An utter bargain if you need an all-inclusive orchestra at the lower end of the budget scale.


----------



## Pier (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm sold on Nucleus.

@audioimperia are you going to create a complementary library or libraries? For example with more solo instruments (viola, clarinet, etc).


----------



## AndyP (Nov 25, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> I'm sold on Nucleus.
> 
> @audioimperia are you going to create a complementary library or libraries? For example with more solo instruments (viola, clarinet, etc).


I'd appreciate more articulations. Thrills for the strings ... 
And a few more parameters for sound editing. 
What's already there I like very much.


----------



## Pier (Nov 25, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I'd appreciate more articulations. Thrills for the strings ...
> And a few more parameters for sound editing.
> What's already there I like very much.



I finally got it and played a bit with it and I agree that more articulations are needed.

Don't get me wrong, it's fantastic for the price paid, but it would be great to be able to expand this "Core" in the future.

Anyone knows why the percussion patches are "not tight" and "tight"? Isn't this "sample start" setting only for legatos and such?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 25, 2019)

Tight is just preset to the min sample start for convenience.


----------



## Pier (Nov 26, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Tight is just preset to the min sample start for convenience.



Yeah I know, but my question is why would someone want a percussion instrument with 250ms of sample start?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 26, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> Yeah I know, but my question is why would someone want a percussion instrument with 250ms of sample start?


Ah! A fine question, indeed. The only reason I can think of is that so that all of the instruments can have the exact same delay (when using multiple from Nucleus, as opposed to just a drum from it with some other libraries). You can lower it to play it, and then put it back to the same as all the rest. At that point, it's escaping my limited knowledge.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Nov 27, 2019)

Pier Bover said:


> Yeah I know, but my question is why would someone want a percussion instrument with 250ms of sample start?


It's a fantastic feature if you're sequencing a whole arrangement by hand. Instead of looping single bars over and over to get the legato transitions in sync with everything else, write the score, set your track delays and you're done. I wish more libraries would do this.

(note that this benefits short articulations as well, depending on the instrument there can be a lot happening in the sample before the moment you want your notes to land on - PS Fluid Shorts shows this perfectly)


----------



## Luka (Dec 24, 2019)

I have a hard time getting clear attacks on brass notes with Nucleus… It is the first library I buy and I don't intend to buy another one soon, so is there a way to get sharper attack on notes with Nucleus? I mean, the staccato is fine, but I want the notes to hold… Is my only option to have two separate patches, one legato or sustain and one staccato? But if I do that, we can hear the two different articulations and it doesn't really sounds like a real accented note.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 29, 2019)

Luka said:


> I have a hard time getting clear attacks on brass notes with Nucleus… It is the first library I buy and I don't intend to buy another one soon, so is there a way to get sharper attack on notes with Nucleus? I mean, the staccato is fine, but I want the notes to hold… Is my only option to have two separate patches, one legato or sustain and one staccato? But if I do that, we can hear the two different articulations and it doesn't really sounds like a real accented note.


This is a small drawback of Nucleus. Some libraries offer the possibility to activate 2 or more articulations at the same time to get a nice staccato with marcato or sustain. Alternatively load 2 patches and use them on the same midi channel. Has the advantage that it is easier to edit afterwards .

Even better, Performance and Musical Sampling can do this in only one articulation, making them extremely playable.

Maybe there will be an update from AI sometime.


----------



## yassinex (Jan 24, 2020)

I bought this product during BF, but honestly I will not advise it for anyone. 
It sounds good, very limited controls, but this is a know limitation (by design). Audio Imperia have a very very terrible support, and an unfair way to do business.

I asked the developer if the product is supporting NKS previews in Komplete Kontrol before I buy, he said "of course, full NKS with preview"..... I bought the product, and discovered that the product don't....., this is my only NKS VI that has no preview, and the patches name are unreadable/truncated.... unusable in Komplete Kontrol.... 

Was very surprised that they didn't test their product before asuming that it's NKS fully compatible, the support told me that a fix will come in few weeks, and it's NI's fault...ect....almost 2 months after that, nothing comes, they said that they will not refund me as it's against their policy....

This is how they do business. You can fool some people sometime, but you can do it only one time.... not fair at all.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 24, 2020)

yassinex said:


> I bought this product during BF, but honestly I will not advise it for anyone.
> It sounds good, very limited controls, but this is a know limitation (by design). Audio Imperia have a very very terrible support, and an unfair way to do business.
> 
> I asked the developer if the product is supporting NKS previews in Komplete Kontrol before I buy, he said "of course, full NKS with preview"..... I bought the product, and discovered that the product don't....., this is my only NKS VI that has no preview, and the patches name are unreadable/truncated.... unusable in Komplete Kontrol....
> ...



Hey Yassine. Thank you again for your patience. The fix was just sent your way!


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hy, just bought it and it is fantastic. Really. That sound !!! Whahhhhh !

Just one question : Why is this library in player mode VS full mode edit even if i use it in kontakt FULL ??? 
Is this a new sort of restriction by NI ?
All my libraries are in full mode edit access, just not NI Session Guitar 2 and Nucleus now.....
Anyway...... Fabulous library..everything is top sound. And only 20 Gb......Thanks Audio Imperia and ....come on...give us more of those orchestral libraries......for example....an expanded solo vocal by Merethe Soltvedt !!!!!


----------



## Harald (Mar 1, 2020)

Is there any composer who could post his work with this library here ?
Would be great to have some feedback from those who bought it months ago.


----------



## Tom Hawk (Mar 4, 2020)

Harald said:


> Is there any composer who could post his work with this library here ?
> Would be great to have some feedback from those who bought it months ago.


Hi Harald!

There's a few mockups/tracks I've written using Nucleus, I'll share some here for you to check out.

Avengers Main Theme Mockup (Nucleus only): 


Magic Tower Escape (Nucleus only):


----------



## Harald (Mar 6, 2020)

Tom Hawk said:


> Hi Harald!
> 
> There's a few mockups/tracks I've written the past few months using Nucleus, I'll share some here for you to check out.
> 
> ...




Hey! I already subscribed to your channel months ago 
So I was hoping other owners would post here.
Thanks for your answer


----------



## Tom Hawk (Mar 9, 2020)

Harald said:


> Hey! I already subscribed to your channel months ago
> So I was hoping other owners would post here.
> Thanks for your answer


Ahh thank you! Hope you find some of my other videos helpful.

And hopefully other composers will respond with their Nucleus tracks here soon


----------



## Luka (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello all,

I have a little problem with one thing:
When I use the range extension function, it seems like the sample start (-250ms) doesn’t work anymore for these extended notes.
Is there any way to make it work? Or can I really not use the Range function if I want my sample start at minus something?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 16, 2020)

What's the cheapest price Nucleus has been offered at so far? Wonder if there will be a sale soon or if Black Friday is the best bet.


----------



## Pier (Jul 16, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What's the cheapest price Nucleus has been offered at so far? Wonder if there will be a sale soon or if Black Friday is the best bet.



I paid $379 during last year's BF sale.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 16, 2020)

Pier said:


> I paid $379 during last year's BF sale.


considering it's $449 regular that's not much of a BF discount...unless that price was higher last year.


----------



## Pier (Jul 17, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> considering it's $449 regular that's not much of a BF discount...unless that price was higher last year.



I think it was a fair discount considering Nucleus had just been released a month or two before BF (if I'm remembering this correctly).


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 17, 2020)

Pier said:


> I think it was a fair discount considering Nucleus had just been released a month or two before BF (if I'm remembering this correctly).


AH, I guess. You still happy with it?


----------



## Pier (Jul 17, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> AH, I guess. You still happy with it?



I'm still happy, but in retrospect if I had known VSL was going to have the super sales they had last Christmas I think I would have preferred investing that money there.

Don't get me wrong, Nucleus is a great product, but I feel like VSL is a better long term investment as you can keep growing with them and you get an all-in-one solution. Personally I can't wait to get rid of Kontakt.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 17, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> considering it's $449 regular that's not much of a BF discount...unless that price was higher last year.



The library had just been released, so offering a deeper discount would not have been fair to the customers who bought during the pre-sale and intro period.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 17, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> The library had just been released, so offering a deeper discount would not have been fair to the customers who bought during the pre-sale and intro period.


yes, understandable then


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 17, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> considering it's $449 regular that's not much of a BF discount...unless that price was higher last year.



I paid $379.00 as well. It's my first big paid library and I'm super happy with it.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 4, 2020)

Is there a way to which is the current version of this and what version one currently has ? I'm just wondering if there's been any updates to it at all ?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 4, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> Is there a way to which is the current version of this and what version one currently has ? I'm just wondering if there's been any updates to it at all ?


Hey Digivolt 

Nucleus hasn't been updated yet, so you should have v1.0 at the moment.
You can check your version by clicking the cog in the top left of an instrument, and then going to the Info tab. We're working on ways of making version tracking easier at the moment.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 4, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Hey Digivolt
> 
> Nucleus hasn't been updated yet, so you should have v1.0 at the moment.
> You can check your version by clicking the cog in the top left of an instrument, and then going to the Info tab. We're working on ways of making version tracking easier at the moment.



Thanks, is it the same for Aeria too ?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 4, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> Thanks, is it the same for Aeria too ?



Yes! Areia is on v1.0 as well, updates coming very soon!


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 4, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Yes! Areia is on v1.0 as well, updates coming very soon!



Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 4, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Yes! Areia is on v1.0 as well, updates coming very soon!



For Nucleus as well? :D


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 4, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> For Nucleus as well? :D



Yup!


----------



## Yogevs (Aug 4, 2020)

Exciting!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 10, 2021)

v1.2 is out now!! 

EDIT: I couldn't get the original instructions to work on Windows, but Audio Imperia were on top of things and updated their instructions promptly - and it all worked out! Thanks AI!

----

We're excited to launch the V1.2 update for Nucleus, which includes a number of content additions as well as engine updates. What has been added or changed:

ADDED Brand new recorded instruments: Harp, Solo Bassoon, Solo Clarinet, and Atonal Percussion (Cymbal & Triangle).
ADDED Re-tuned and re-balanced legato samples for soloists.
ADDED Completely reworked legato script.
ADDED Legato can now be triggered without overlapping notes.
ADDED It is now possible to trigger legato intervals larger than an octave.
ADDED Controller knobs now darken if they are not being used for the currently selected articulation.
ADDED Harp Pedals script for Harp.
ADDED Label highlighting when playing instruments or articulations.
ADDED Hover help text for UI elements.
ADDED Support for Vienna Ensemble Pro.
ADDED Filter dynamics modulators for brass.
FIXED Range of pads.
FIXED Vibrato on 2Clrnts + 2Bssns 8va.


To install the update, please follow these instructions here:

1. Make sure you have your existing product serial number on hand, then quit Native Access.

2a. If you are on Windows (I deleted the old instructions and updated with AI's fresh ones that work for Windows)

Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
Step 2) You will need to open the Registry Editor, this can be done by typing _regedit_ into the Start Menu search bar and pressing enter.
Step 3) Look for “HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > Native Instruments”in the dropdown on the left.
Step 4) Delete the Nucleus folder there.
Step 5) Now search for “HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > Software > Native Instruments” in the same dropdown and delete the Nucleus folder.
Step 6) You can now open Native Access, add your Nucleus serial number and go to the “Not Installed” tab. From there, reinstall Nucleus which should be listed as v1.2.

If that still doesn't work, send us an email to [email protected] and we will look into this further and try to get it sorted ASAP!

2b. If you are on a Mac (also updated)
Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
Step 2) Open Finder and go to “Macintosh HD > Library > Preferences”. From here, locate the file “com.native-instruments.Nucleus.plist”.
Step 3) Once you find that plist file, delete it and empty your trash.
Step 4) Next, open Native Access and look inside the Installed category to check that Nucleus is not there anymore.
Step 5) Now you can now add your Nucleus serial number and go to the “Not Installed” tab. From there, reinstall Nucleus which should be listed as v1.2.

3. Restart Native Access and add your existing serial number again.

If you don't have Nucleus yet, we're running an early Black Friday special at 33% off ($299 vs $449). Thank you all so much for your support!

Your Audio Imperia Team


----------



## TracksInTheBox (Nov 10, 2021)

On Mac, and also having trouble getting it to update.


----------



## Pier (Nov 10, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> 2a. If you are on Windows, delete these files (if you see any of them): "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Service Center\NativeAccess.xml" "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Service Center\[LIBRARY NAME].xml" "C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\Service Center\NativeAccess.xml" "C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\Service Center\[LIBRARY NAME].xml"
> 
> 2b. If you are on a Mac, delete these files (if you see any of them): "/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center/NativeAccess.xml" "/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center/[LIBRARY NAME].xml" "/Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.[LIBRARY NAME].plist"


This seems weird.

Won't deleting the "NativeAccess.xml" break all the Native Access installations?

Shouldn't NA know there's been an update to a product and allow updating via the regular method?


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 10, 2021)

Downloading now.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 10, 2021)

Pier said:


> This seems weird.
> 
> Won't deleting the "NativeAccess.xml" break all the Native Access installations?
> 
> Shouldn't NA know there's been an update to a product and allow updating via the regular method?


It worked fine for me on Mac. I didn't have the Nucleus.XLM file under Library > Applicaton Support > etc etc but it still worked nonetheless. Native Access initially didn't recognize my serial number but it worked when I manually entered it (instead of being a lazy bum and copy-pasting)


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 10, 2021)

Pier said:


> Shouldn't NA know there's been an update to a product and allow updating via the regular method?


Unfortunately, NI wasn't able to offer the update any other way because the update is bigger than 2GB in size which is the current limit for the "Update Available" feature in Native Access. :(


----------



## Pier (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> Unfortunately, NI wasn't able to offer the update any other way because the update is bigger than 2GB in size which is the current limit for the "Update Available" feature in Native Access. :(


Oh :(

And wouldn't deleting Nucleus from NA and restarting NA work?


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 10, 2021)

OMG!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 10, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> It worked fine for me on Mac. I didn't have the Nucleus.XLM file under Library > Applicaton Support > etc etc but it still worked nonetheless. Native Access initially didn't recognize my serial number but it worked when I manually entered it (instead of being a lazy bum and copy-pasting)


I am also missing the Nucleus.xml. Unfortunately no update was installed. Is still the 1.1.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Nov 10, 2021)

Followed the steps exactly as written, but it didn't work for me either. no update is showing on native access...


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 10, 2021)

*Updated instructions for Windows: *

Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
Step 2) You will need to open the Registry Editor, this can be done by typing _regedit_ into the Start Menu search bar and pressing enter. 
Step 3) Look for “HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > Native Instruments”in the dropdown on the left.
Step 4) Delete the Nucleus folder there. 
Step 5) Now search for “HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > Software > Native Instruments” in the same dropdown and delete the Nucleus folder. 
Step 6) You can now open Native Access, add your Nucleus serial number and go to the “Not Installed” tab. From there, reinstall Nucleus which should be listed as v1.2.

If that still doesn't work, send us an email to [email protected] and we will look into this further and try to get it sorted ASAP!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> *Updated instructions for Windows: *
> 
> Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
> Step 2) You will need to open the Registry Editor, this can be done by typing _regedit_ into the Start Menu search bar and pressing enter.
> ...


Any new instructions for Mac users?


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 10, 2021)

My only issue is that NA keeps cancelling the download, especially when I’m away from the computer.. annoying. Luckily when I close and re open, it continues where it left off


----------



## emasters (Nov 10, 2021)

Mac OS Monterey here -- followed the steps as written and worked fine. Had to select "Repair" then "Reinstall" in Native Access. Also strange, the permissions with the new library folder were Read Only. So Kontakt Batch Resave didn't initially work. Recursively changed the library folder permissions to be Read&Write -- Batch Resave then worked fine. Perhaps unique to my system? Only mention this in case others run into the same issue with Batch Resave. And thanks Audio Imperia for the update - much appreciated!


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> *Updated instructions for Windows: *
> 
> Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
> Step 2) You will need to open the Registry Editor, this can be done by typing _regedit_ into the Start Menu search bar and pressing enter.
> ...


That has worked for me, thanks guys! :D


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 10, 2021)

Niv Schrieber said:


> That has worked for me, thanks guys! :D


YAY!!!!


----------



## Pier (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> *Updated instructions for Windows: *
> 
> Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
> Step 2) You will need to open the Registry Editor, this can be done by typing _regedit_ into the Start Menu search bar and pressing enter.
> ...


This is terrible.

Not your fault @audioimperia I know this is 100% on NI.

You'd think paying a license to NI would make the life of your users easier but I guess not...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi Nucleus users,

It would be helpful if you can post some feedback on how you like the new legato scripting in the new update, especially for the strings. 

I don't own Nuecleus, but have some interest given it's on sale, and your feedback about the improvements, maybe some audio examples, ..etc. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## AndyP (Nov 10, 2021)

I am reinstalling the library right now. The update does not work for me. I am on MAC OS 10.14.6 Mojave.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 10, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Any new instructions for Mac users?


*Updated instructions for Mac: *

Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive. 
Step 2) Open Finder and go to “Macintosh HD > Library > Preferences”. From here, locate the file “com.native-instruments.Nucleus.plist”. 
Step 3) Once you find that plist file, delete it and empty your trash. 
Step 4) Next, open Native Access and look inside the Installed category to check that Nucleus is not there anymore. 
Step 5) Now you can now add your Nucleus serial number and go to the “Not Installed” tab. From there, reinstall Nucleus which should be listed as v1.2.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> *Updated instructions for Mac: *
> 
> Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
> Step 2) Open Finder and go to “Macintosh HD > Library > Preferences”. From here, locate the file “com.native-instruments.Nucleus.plist”.
> ...


That's exactly what I tried, but I was always shown version 1.1. Therefore I install again completely new, cs only 26 gb of data.

Still, thanks for the update and support!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> *Updated instructions for Mac: *
> 
> Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
> Step 2) Open Finder and go to “Macintosh HD > Library > Preferences”. From here, locate the file “com.native-instruments.Nucleus.plist”.
> ...


Thanks! I updated my post about 1.2 with the updated instructions you provided for both Windows and Mac as well as how they worked for me and all is well (ok it's still downloading but I'm confident it'll work out).

I'm looking forward to exploring the updates!


----------



## ennbr (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
> Step 2) Open Finder and go to “Macintosh HD > Library > Preferences”. From here, locate the file “com.native-instruments.Nucleus.plist”.
> Step 3) Once you find that plist file, delete it and empty your trash.
> Step 4) Next, open Native Access and look inside the Installed category to check that Nucleus is not there anymore.
> Step 5) Now you can now add your Nucleus serial number and go to the “Not Installed” tab. From there, reinstall Nucleus which should be listed as v1.2.


For me there was another step after the install completed on Monterey 

Step 6) Open Kontakt select Nucleus and when asked find the root install directory

Everything worked after that


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Nov 10, 2021)

Does someone else getting extremely slow download time of the update all of the sudden in native access? It started fast and as usual, but then the download speed went down drastically for some reason. never happened to me before :(


----------



## muddyblue (Nov 10, 2021)

THX for the really nice update audioimperia


----------



## muddyblue (Nov 10, 2021)

Niv Schrieber said:


> Does someone else getting extremely slow download time of the update all of the sudden in native access? It started fast and as usual, but then the download speed went down drastically for some reason. never happened to me before :(


Yes it took a while......be patient, it works!


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Nov 10, 2021)

muddyblue said:


> Yes it took a while......be patient, it works!


Haha weird because it went from 30 minutes for me (usual time for this library size for me) to 200 hours all of the sudden (havent seen this kind of number since the 90's ) and no matter what i do it just refuses to come back to normal download speeds. Tried downloading something else and it works just fine. Maybe servers are overloaded with people downloading the update?


----------



## AndyP (Nov 10, 2021)

I like the legatos better now! The bump between transition and sustain is not completely gone but better, or it sounds "more right". In 1:1 comparison with Areia I like the legato strings much better. 
The solo instruments are as expected very good.


----------



## muddyblue (Nov 10, 2021)

Niv Schrieber said:


> Haha weird because it went from 30 minutes for me (usual time for this library size for me) to 200 hours all of the sudden (havent seen this kind of number since the 90's ) and no matter what i do it just refuses to come back to normal download speeds. Tried downloading something else and it works just fine. Maybe servers are overloaded with people downloading the update?


 Yes, I think too that the servers are now really busy.. It took me about one and a half hour for Germany.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 10, 2021)

If you own Jaeger, do you get a better crossgrade price for Nucleus than the $299 or they don't stack?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 10, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> If you own Jaeger, do you get a better crossgrade price for Nucleus than the $299 or they don't stack?


Crossgrade would still work, yup  Email us if you haven't already and we'll set you up with a custom invoice today.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> Crossgrade would still work, yup  Email us if you haven't already and we'll set you up with a custom invoice today.


Thanks @audioimperia, yep, emailed, but the price wasn't disclosed. 
So What's the price for the crossgrade? is it better than $299 which is the BF offer right now or is the same?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 10, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Thanks @audioimperia, yep, emailed, but the price wasn't disclosed.
> So What's the price for the crossgrade? is it better than $299 which is the BF offer right now or is the same?


The crossgrade offer is always the same, it's an additional $100 off of Nucleus if you've purchased a license for either Areia or Jaeger.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> The crossgrade offer is always the same, it's an additional $100 off of Nucleus if you've purchased a license for either Areia or Jaeger.


Thanks, so just to be clear, Nucleus is $199 if I buy today?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Thanks, so just to be clear, Nucleus is $199 if I buy today?


Good question, that would be much more attractive than $299. , I have Areia, and Jaeger.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Good question, that would be much more attractive than $299. , I have Areia, and Jaeger.


$199 with that the $100 crossgrade discount, yup yup


----------



## M. vDiva Fabbiani (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi, 
one question: in case of a template including Nucleus 1.1 patches, will they still work or I’ll have to re-load them with the updated version? Thank you!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> $199 with that the $100 crossgrade discount, yup yup


Now that's tempting me to get Nucleus. That's a great deal.  

What do I need to do to get the crossgrade with the discount Price of ($199) ?

Thanks.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Now that's tempting me to get Nucleus. That's a great deal.
> 
> What do I need to do to get the crossgrade with the discount Price of ($199) ?
> 
> Thanks.


Post in thread 'Out Now: Nucleus - The Orchestral Core (MusicTech Excellence Award 10/10)'
https://vi-control.net/community/th...ech-excellence-award-10-10.84366/post-4961393


----------



## Rossy (Nov 10, 2021)

It doesn't seem to work for me. I followed the directions to a tee (I even read them out loud, my wife thought it was funny). NA took the serial but no matter how many times I refreshed it (and open and closed it) it doesn't offer me a new version. under the installed products, I do get an option to repair Nucleus so that is what I have selected and it is downloading now, I'll post what happens.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Nucleus users,
> 
> It would be helpful if you can post some feedback on how you like the new legato scripting in the new update, especially for the strings.
> 
> ...


Hey dude! Post up a MIDI of a passage you think the legato falls down on in Areia/Jaeger and I'll be happy to throw it into the new Nucleus.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2021)

OK. I purchased Nucleus as a Crossgrade. Great deal from Audio Imperia, ($199). 

Thank You So Much Audio Imperia  Looking forward to enjoy using Nucleus. 

Q. Will I be downloading the latest version 1.2 of Nucleus when I install it ?


----------



## Rossy (Nov 10, 2021)

Rossy said:


> It doesn't seem to work for me. I followed the directions to a tee (I even read them out loud, my wife thought it was funny). NA took the serial but no matter how many times I refreshed it (and open and closed it) it doesn't offer me a new version. under the installed products, I do get an option to repair Nucleus so that is what I have selected and it is downloading now, I'll post what happens.


So the repair worked and I am now the proud owner of 1.2 Time to play.
Thanks Audio Imperia.


----------



## Travis Banks (Nov 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> *Updated instructions for Windows: *
> 
> Step 1) Quit Native Access & delete Nucleus from your SSD/HD drive.
> Step 2) You will need to open the Registry Editor, this can be done by typing _regedit_ into the Start Menu search bar and pressing enter.
> ...


Thanks, this worked on Windows. Don't point and laugh at me for using Windows, please. I love audio latency and hardware compatibility issues. 

Now I wonder if I am missing any other third-party updates for libraries that are larger than 2GB. I didn't realize this restriction existed in Native Access. RTFM, I guess.


----------



## Travis Banks (Nov 10, 2021)

Pier said:


> This is terrible.
> 
> Not your fault @audioimperia I know this is 100% on NI.
> 
> You'd think paying a license to NI would make the life of your users easier but I guess not...


I would assume you could skip the manual registry edits and use the NI Uninstall reg tool. The link to that download is at the bottom of this support page. However, I did the manual registry edits because I have trust issues and wanted to make sure it was cleaned up.









Fixing Software Update Installation Issues (Windows)


Symptom The installation of an NI product update fails on Windows, e.g. with this error message:Installation failed: Uninstall error Further symptoms include: The NI software installation fails. T...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2021)

Time to discover Nucleus 1.2


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks AI - wonderful product update!


----------



## Rossy (Nov 10, 2021)

So I booted up my template and I get this





I point it to the folder and it scans it but doesn't fix it. If I start a new song and pull over an instance of Kontakt and load Nucleus, everything is fine?

Any suggestions?


----------



## ennbr (Nov 10, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I point it to the folder and it scans it but doesn't fix it. If I start a new song and pull over an instance of Kontakt and load Nucleus, everything is fine?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Just press the Browse for folder button then navigate to where you installed Nucleus and select that directory


----------



## ennbr (Nov 10, 2021)

So has anyone figured out why there are 5 patches in the singles section and only 3 in the multi instrument. Seems to be all over they have duplicated some patches and changed names for example

Nucleus - 02 3 Trumpets Sustained.nki
Nucleus - 03 3 Trumpets Sustained.nki

What's the difference between the 02 and 03 versions


----------



## Rossy (Nov 10, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Just press the Browse for folder button then navigate to where you installed Nucleus and select that directory


That's what I do but it doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 10, 2021)

ennbr said:


> So has anyone figured out why there are 5 patches in the singles section and only 3 in the multi instrument. Seems to be all over they have duplicated some patches and changed names for example
> 
> Nucleus - 02 3 Trumpets Sustained.nki
> Nucleus - 03 3 Trumpets Sustained.nki
> ...


Any chance you tried updating your existing install. I followed the instructions in the email and haven't had any issues. I also do NOT have the duplicate trumpet patches. Here's my trumpets folder after updating this afternoon.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OK. I purchased Nucleus as a Crossgrade. Great deal from Audio Imperia, ($199).


So do I, thank you Audio Imperia for the great offer! Looking forward to play with the library today!


----------



## muddyblue (Nov 11, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> So do I, thank you Audio Imperia for the great offer! Looking forward to play with the library today!


Have fun it's great!


----------



## Tom Hawk (Nov 11, 2021)

Glad to hear everyone's enjoying this update! I've been enjoying using the scraped cymbals and the solo clarinet in some library music recently.

I also composed this new track using just Nucleus (including the new instruments in v1.2) - if you want to hear what Nucleus sounds like pushed to its limits in this sort of orchestral context, then this might interest you. Hope you enjoy listening


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 11, 2021)

So about 6 gigs in new samples AND it sounds like a lot of patches have been tweaked and improved in their dynamic thresholds in a really good way that feels more natural. 

I’m thinking @audioimperia is underselling just how extensive this update is.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 11, 2021)

Tom Hawk said:


> Glad to hear everyone's enjoying this update! I've been enjoying using the scraped cymbals and the solo clarinet in some library music recently.
> 
> I also composed this new track using just Nucleus (including the new instruments in v1.2) - if you want to hear what Nucleus sounds like pushed to its limits in this sort of orchestral context, then this might interest you. Hope you enjoy listening



Sounds amazing mate.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 11, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> So about 6 gigs in new samples AND it sounds like a lot of patches have been tweaked and improved in their dynamic thresholds in a really good way that feels more natural.
> 
> I’m thinking @audioimperia is underselling just how extensive this update is.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ennbr (Nov 11, 2021)

@audioimperia 

Can you see any problem with putting the Pyramid v1.0.0.nkc and Pyramid v1.0.0.nkr files back into the samples directory. I'm trying this as a workaround for my older songs I found this a quick way to get things back to rights.

I understand in doing so I loose the new scripting that has been added.


----------



## chapbot (Nov 11, 2021)

Somebody better post a demo of the new string legatos as I'm too lazy to download the update


----------



## Bowie the bouncer (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi Audio Imperia, 

I am currently still on Nucleus 1.0 . Will there be a problem updating from 1.0 to 1.2 bypassing 1.1 as that was the critical pyramid engine update? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2021)

Found a bug when setting up my new Nucleus template.

The single patch high and low snares both appear to be using the low snares only. Definitely the same sounds in each case.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 21, 2022)

NUCLEUS V1.3 IS HERE!

Download now through Native Access (via reinstall). Join Adam Harvey as he walks you through the BRAND NEW CONTENT within the new Nucleus Update. The new features are listed below:

BRAND NEW INSTRUMENTS:
- Celeste (4 Dynamic Layers)
- Tubular Bells (4 Dynamic Layers)
- Mark Tree (fingered/ metal stick)
- New sound design instrument 'Sub Booms" with over 20 multi dynamic layer sub hits.

Nice! 😍


----------

